# Writing > Personal Poetry >  Roam in Rome

## Pensive

Wrote it on my visit to Rome in Italy

Roam in Rome
Tear away your tears
Greet great
Free fair fears
Mourn the morn
Dare the dark
Fare your fairs well
Hail an earthly hell
Smell a smile
Mellow your miles
Align lines
Shun shines
Flee the fleas
Please the pleas
Wail to get well
Tales you must tell!
19. 09. 2019

----------

